# Gothic Arch Help.



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

I want to make a gothic arch but half the depth with a flat back so it can go flat on a wall.
I want it in this style but not sure of the best way to make it. Any Ideas ?
Preferably made of wood if possible.
http://www.redwoodstone.com/gothic_folly/folly_components/doors_arches/gothic_arch.html

Thanks


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Layering of foam boards...? What specifically do you need to know?

If you can get access to larger pieces of cardboard, that might work to frame out the superstructure of it. Is this a one time thing? modular for storage?

What is your budget for this and abilities to store? This all are factors you will need to consider.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

It dosen't need to be stored will be a perminant fixture on a wall. don't have a set budget. thanks


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

How big are we talking here? I am guessing this is for a decoration inside your home so 7 feet tall by 4 feet wide? 

I would use 1x3 for framing on the inside and coat the exterior with a luan paneling or 1/4 inch plywood. If you want a really smooth look, use the cabinet grade ply. Know that red oak ply will leave alot of grain but a birch will be fairly smooth. 

Coat the seams with drywall mud and tape if needed to create the authentic no edges feel. Sand smooth and paint. 

If you want the seems a little more exact and a sturdier overall feel, use 1/2 inch ply, but use the furniture grade birch like I suggested. I did this for some pillers I made. I cut all the corners at 45 degrees to hide end grain and make a seemless pillar. Worked will for me but they were also square. You will have funny angles but it could work the same. 

For fasteners, use a brad nail gun. these can be easily drywall mudded over for the finished stone look.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Permanent as in _permanent _ permanent??

Have to go with stone in that case...


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I would still go with foam and hard coat it.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for the replies, Haha i think stone is a bit expensive. yeah it will be a decoration in my home.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I was thinking outside type of permanent.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.mostlydead.com/product_info.php?products_id=123


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That arch is sweet. This is definitely something I'd buy vs. making.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Indoors, and permanent? If you can go all wood go for it but otherwise I think part wood and part carved foam. Or even drywall.


----------



## Beggars Alley (Apr 14, 2011)

It depends on what tools you have at your disposal.
I would suggest layering it to build up to what the pics you have show.
To get the rounded parts I have used different sized router bits in my projects and have purchased LARGE roundover bits that would finish off the last piece/layer of your style arch but this adds up to a spendy project in just tools if you don't already have some of them.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm with DS. Either purchase the foam facade, or build out of foam. Then hardcoat the structure. There are all kinds of ways to hardcoat. It all depends on how authentic looking you want the final product.

I believe The Darkness haunted house builds most of their facades out of wood and foam, then coats them with gunite.










They had a walk through of their haunt during Transworld, so I'm sure there are lots of members on the board here who attended and can attest to the build quality.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Foam would be your best bet. Cardboard might work if you'll only have it out for a few nights and don't plan on using it again the next year. As Jaybo mentioned, The Darkness makes most of their sets out of foam... It's amazing what you can do with the stuff!

Good luck and be sure to post pictures of which ever route you go!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

Foam would probably be best. Maybe paper mache with a final coat of paper clay??? The paper clay dries hard and actually has a nice structural integrity.

I made some columns for my yard haunt out of foam. Check out my album it might give you an idea or two on how the construct your archway. Some of the pics show details on how I built them.

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=938


----------

